# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] ❌ Neverwinter Astral Diamonds ❌ | Cheap | Safe | Instant Delivery

## Kugogizo

*IMPORTANT!:* *I CAN'T ACCEPT PAYPAL PAYMENTS SO DON'T ADD ME IF YOU CAN ONLY PAY WITH IT, I ONLY ACCEPT PAYMENTS WITH CRYPTOCURRENCY (ALL CRYPTOS ARE ACCEPTED), WISE, SKRILL AND BANK TRANSFER (INSTANT FOR EUROPEANS IN SEPA ZONE). FINALLY, CASHAPP AND PAYPAL(FOR SOME US CITIZENS) CAN SEND BITCOIN TO ANOTHER CRYPTO ADDRESS, I ACCEPT CRYPTO PAYMENTS FROM THESE WALLETS.*

Contact Info:

Skype: Mpouri80 (nick: Kugogizo) / Discord: Kugogizo#2810 (Discord Unique ID: 149090192710434816) / Telegram: kugoaccounts (name: Themis)

*Price:* As for now, contact me privately for this info, it's on my plans to include it in the future

*Warning:* Don't pay anyone before you PM me here, it could be an imposter scam!

Why you should buy from me

I'm an old and experienced vendor & farmer who has 100% positive feedback on several marketplace platforms
I always strive to offer you a good price and deliver as fast as possible
My delivery methods are extremely safe, I take a lot of precautions in order to protect your account
I can speak English and I will answer any question you have
I offer after-sale support and advice

Security, Warnings, Refund & Delivery Policy (Read Carefully!)

Buying gaming currency or items is against the ToS of a company, therefore these trades sometimes involve risk, the risk chance depends on several factors such as delivery method, farm method, ordered amount, and buying frequency. The security of both your and my suppliers' accounts is my top priority, so I take extreme safety measures in order to reduce this risk as much as possible, these measures include choosing experienced & tested suppliers for delivery, advanced delivery methods, and so on. Despite my safety measures, the risk can't always be reduced to zero so I can't guarantee that you will never get penalized by the company. In the rare event that you get penalized for buying currency or items from me, I don't take responsibility for it therefore I don't issue a refund. My job is to deliver you the goods, the rest is up to you, in the end, it's impossible for me to know what you are doing and if my actions were the ones that led to your punishment, it could be your buying frequency or something else. The only case where I will issue a refund is when the goods were not delivered by the promised ETA. If I delivered the order but you didn't receive it, I won't issue a refund until the dispute is resolved, this will require solid proof from my suppliers such as screenshots or streamed deliveries, this proof will be available for you to see. 

Price & Payment Method

Price: Contact me privately for this info

I accept payment with Crypto, Wise, Skrill and Bank Transfer (instant transfer for Europeans inside SEPA zone). If you choose bank transfer, the delivery will be delayed until I receive the money in my bank which may take several days depending on where you live.

The process works as follows: I answer all of your questions -> we agree on the amount -> you send me the money -> I deliver you the goods in-game -> I will wait until you receive them and confirm that everything is fine -> you leave me feedback (optional), I will offer further support if it's needed.

Contact Info

Skype: Mpouri80 (nick: Kugogizo)

Discord: Kugogizo#2810 (Discord Unique ID: 149090192710434816)

Telegram: kugoaccounts (name: Themis)

*Security Tip:* Contact me on this site first in order to avoid potential imposters.

Send me a message and I will answer as fast as I can. If you are not getting an answer it means that I sleep or I'm not at home

----------

